# Французская ассоциация инвалидов предлагает новый метод восстановления спинного мозга после травмы



## Neyro (2 Май 2013)

«Нерожель Ан Марш» - французская общественная организация, организованная самими парализованными больными с целью внедрения нового метода лечения поражений спинного мозга.
Метод основывается на применении синтетического биоматериала «Нейрогель», изобретенного в 1994 году канадским профессором Стефаном Воерли.
Нейрогель представляет собой так называемую межклеточную матрицу, которая имплантируется в пораженный участок спинного мозга и обеспечивает условия для естественной регенерации нервных клеток, прорастанию нервных волокон и восстановлению поврежденного сегмента с последующим возобновлением проводящей способности и восстановлением утраченных моторной и чувствительной функций парализованных частей тела.
На сегодняшний день Нейрогель находится на стадии испытаний. Предклинические исследования были успешно проведены на животных и показали высокий положительный результат. Но для внедрения проекта в жизнь и обеспечения доступности метода лечения для больных с травмой позвоночника необходимо провести клиническое испытание на человеке. Это и является сегодня основной задачей ассоциации, для реализации которой необходимо финансирование.
Подробности на сайте***


*moderator:* Удалена ссылка на коммерческий сайт, нарушающая Правила форума.


----------

